# Weave poles/ Is this a problem??



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

My new up and coming agility king is almost ready to hit the ring ( have him entered for Nov.) and he is nothing but awesome and is fast....

Enzo is so fast that he is braking the weavepoles. I've seen dogs do this before and I've not seen one get hurt yet but I know there's a danger it might happen. Should I try to brake this or go with it? I dont want to start slowing him down and lose his speed....


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

As long as he's not getting hurt, I wouldn't slow him down....

I've seen the BC's break the poles and they do fine and get the Q.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

We have a crazy golden in this area that does that. His problem is that he's so fast that he's out of control all the time. The way he throws himself at the weaves and other obstacles is frightening and he's clearly going to hurt himself in the long term. 

I want my dog fast, but I want him to have a long career too.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks, I dont want to slow him down at all so I guess time will tell. I dont want him hurt. I guess we will see what comes of this 

thanks again


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'd let him demolish them as long as he isn't getting hurt) You need to video that cause I wanna see the kamikaze!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Wowsa, breaking the pools, I have never seen this !!! WOW


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Another reason I love this boy!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I agree Diane, I will get some video but you know once I do that he may never brake one lol Hey, thats one way to get him to stop lol

For as long as I ran my male I only seen this done once and it was a rocket Lab.

I've seen some fast Shepherds but never seen one brake a pole


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

LuvourGSDs said:


> Wowsa, breaking the pools, I have never seen this !!! WOW


Ok, you know it's late & I need bed when I spelled poles, pools !! LOL Must be because of this hot sun today ! :laugh:


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

LOL I miss spell things all the time, I think my fingers are way to fast for my brain lol

I just figure what the heck someone will get it lol


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

kleinenHain said:


> LOL I miss spell things all the time, I think my fingers are way to fast for my brain lol
> 
> I just figure what the heck someone will get it lol


 
Ditto to that.................... LOL :wild:


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

My classmate has a very intense Mal and when he drives thru the weaves "look out"! She actually got commented on by a NADAC judge that this was bordering on "unsafe weave performance"... so just a caution that some clubs and/or some judges may be concerned... glad you dog is loving those weavies though!!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

lylol said:


> My classmate has a very intense Mal and when he drives thru the weaves "look out"! She actually got commented on by a NADAC judge that this was bordering on* "unsafe weave performance"...* so just a caution that some clubs and/or some judges may be concerned... glad you dog is loving those weavies though!!!


Is that a NADAC rule? Don't think they have that in USDAA or in AKC


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

just wanted to butt in and say i LOVE the name Enzo! i had a cat named that!


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

I dont do NADAC either... so dont know if it is a rule or a judge's discretionary call since they are so focused on dog safety.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

The admiring Enzo crowds would love to see a video!!!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Dang.... breaking poles! Enzo good luck in Nov. Hope you show them who the new *King* is!


----------

